# Might do some commercial fishing next year, honest opinions welcome



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

EDIT: I was mostly wondering if there was an interest on this board if I did that so I could have enough orders to start off.

Hi all. I will be getting a substantial bonus with my current full time employer around march and will be using that to put what minor repairs I need for my boat that was given to me. It's a 14 ft skiff so will be inshore only with the exception of going out in the pass on the calmest days. I am considering trying my hand at doing some various commercial fishing(order only type stuff) such as netting shrimp, doing some crabbing, mullet, etc as well as trying to do some bait boat type stuff with live bait caught in traps, fiddler crabs, etc while on the water filling those orders to get some extra side money. also, with the size of the boat, I can run rivers for crawfish, catfish etc as well. Anybody who does that currently I'd love some input/info(not asking for spots or anything like that because I don't want to steal any business from anybody but am wanting honest input as far as the idea of a preorder type commercial business on Friday evening-Sunday evening would be profitable.

I'm also considering the idea of hiring a diver if there are things like lobster that can be safely caught with the limitations of a smaller boat via spearing. I have no experience in diving and if I decide to do some with that route, contracting that part of the business seems like the most profitable way to do that rather than going through the dive certifications.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Not so fast, Grasshopper. Lots of licenses and expense to do what you want to do.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Dagwood said:


> Not so fast, Grasshopper. Lots of licenses and expense to do what you want to do.


I've read over MYFWC multiple times regarding the licenses and know about a good chunk of the basic expenses. That's why I'm tossing this feeler out. If it can be made profitable, then I'll do it, if not, then I won't. If there's a 50/50 chance I'll take a shot and at least get some good networking for other stuff that might come down the pipe.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you want a hobby that will cost you money? If so, go for it! If not Id look into something else!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Do you want a hobby that will cost you money? If so, go for it! If not Id look into something else!


Lol, to that end, recreational fishing is a hobby that costs lots of money but if thats what it will turn out being, I'll just stick to recreational and not worry about a paycheck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You must qualify for a commercial license for any marketable fish other than white trout by selling 5000 $ worth of fish. Check out what RS means. Yes they will sell you a SPL but without the RS. You reason for getting into commercial is the reason the rules are so tough. They only want full time people into commercial fishing. Go get the $50 SPL and catch white trout. Thats about it....


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, I read about the $5k quota on one of the pages but I thought that was specific species. Thanks for further explaining it. Saved me the trouble of having to call fwc to clarify all of my questions I had. I guess I'll just fix up the boat and enjoy my weekends on the water!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It is any rs designated and white trout is the only one not designated as RS. Keep your good job and recreationally fish.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I was in no means going to quit my current job.....lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

White trout is about the only food fish, but you can catch all the baitfish you want but then you gotta have certain licenses to sell to the public. If you feel like getting cast netting 50,000 pounds of menhaden I know someone that will buy em all and then you could get your rs lol but you are not gonna do that in a weekend.







2 fish boxes full ice box full and some on the deck. bout 11,000 pounds right there


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

One other thing, once you qualify you must requalify in a 12 monthe peoriod every year to keep the RS


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> White trout is about the only food fish, but you can catch all the baitfish you want but then you gotta have certain licenses to sell to the public. If you feel like getting cast netting 50,000 pounds of menhaden I know someone that will buy em all and then you could get your rs lol but you are not gonna do that in a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Is that in Bayou Grande when they are thick and big.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Kenton said:


> Holy crap! Is that in Bayou Grande when they are thick and big.


Chico


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep hobbys a hobby and keep work just that.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Another note of legality-- a commercial license just allows you to harvest and sell to buyers with appropriate licenses, i.e. wholesalers- someone who can and will issue you a trip ticket. A commercial license does not allow one to retail to the public. There are many food safety issues, plus the man wants to charge someone else for a retail license. Do what you want- your skin brotha.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> Another note of legality-- a commercial license just allows you to harvest and sell to buyers with appropriate licenses, i.e. wholesalers- someone who can and will issue you a trip ticket. A commercial license does not allow one to retail to the public. There are many food safety issues, plus the man wants to charge someone else for a retail license. Do what you want- your skin brotha.


I'm not in it to break any laws...heck, I have an issue keeping a flounder that goes 12.5"....I have read through the commercial regs several times but they seemed so obscure to me.....the way it was explained it makes more sense and I definitely won't be pursuing this...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's almost enough bait for one trip! :thumbup:


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Think about it. Why dont we have docks where you can buy shrimp off of a boat like in biloxi... because it is not legal. An individual cannot buy a fish off of any boat-- not because it is illegal for an individual to buy it, it is illegal because the seller is retailing without a retail licence. 
Another thing is that guys do it all the time. They are dicking up the accountability system and then bitch about the system not being square. Any saltwater products in Florida should have trip ticket issued at some point so that it can be accounted that it contributed to the economy. 
I'm not saying that it is not worth looking into. This is kinda a rough venue to learn the ropes. It may or may not be for you. I would suggest getting with someone that knows the current system- like somebody who is a purchasing agent for a fishhouse with both wholesale (meaning they can buy from those without a retail license) and retail license (meaning they sell to the public). Dont waste your time with FWC. There are people there that will know what your talking about, but it is real slim that anyone you talk to will be familiar with that part of the book. 
Even the guys that hold and have held SPL's w/ RS endorsements do not know all the rules, and do not care. They want to sell their catch. Here also, I wouldn't say that they are bad guys, but when dollars are on the line they don't play.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> Think about it. Why dont we have docks where you can buy shrimp off of a boat like in biloxi... because it is not legal. An individual cannot buy a fish off of any boat-- not because it is illegal for an individual to buy it, it is illegal because the seller is retailing without a retail licence.
> Another thing is that guys do it all the time. They are dicking up the accountability system and then bitch about the system not being square. Any saltwater products in Florida should have trip ticket issued at some point so that it can be accounted that it contributed to the economy.
> I'm not saying that it is not worth looking into. This is kinda a rough venue to learn the ropes. It may or may not be for you. I would suggest getting with someone that knows the current system- like somebody who is a purchasing agent for a fishhouse with both wholesale (meaning they can buy from those without a retail license) and retail license (meaning they sell to the public). Dont waste your time with FWC. There are people there that will know what your talking about, but it is real slim that anyone you talk to will be familiar with that part of the book.
> Even the guys that hold and have held SPL's w/ RS endorsements do not know all the rules, and do not care. They want to sell their catch. Here also, I wouldn't say that they are bad guys, but when dollars are on the line they don't play.


I think people who own shrimp boats should be able to sell to the public, but I doubt that seafood retailers would agree.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The government is just trying to keep us safe. We are too stupid to know what fresh shrimp should smell like. We should be thankful Uncle Sam cares so much about the general public.


----------

